# 

## q-bis

Nie chodzi mi oczywiście o konsumpcję bo :




> *Kret* - substancja służąca do przepychania zatkanych rur kanalizacyjnych zawiera stężony wodorotlenek o odczynie zasadowym. Jest substancją żrącą, powodującą uszkodzenia skóry i przewodu pokarmowego w przypadku kontaktu z nimi. Zatrucia ługami powodują rozległą rozpływną martwicę tkanek, powodującą krwotoki wewnętrzne i przebicie ścian narządów wewnętrznych. Objawy zatrucia przy połknięciu są podobne jak w przypadku zatrucia kwasami. Występuje ślinotok, fusowate wymioty, biegunka, krwawienia. W niedługim czasie rozwija się zapaść i pełne objawy wstrząsu. Po połknięciu ługu, płukanie żołądka wodą może być wykonane jedynie w ciągu 15 minut, podajemy mleko białkiem surowych jaj. Niezbędna jest - tak jak w przypadku zatruć kwasami - pomoc medyczna.


a raczej o jego stosowanie do przywrócenia drożności kanalizacji.

W kilku postach przewinęła się opinia, że jakiś biały osad, który spowodował zapchanie się kanalizacji to były pozostałości kreta wraz z tym co rozpuścił...tfu...
Substancja ta jest twarda i zapycha skutecznie przepływ ścieków.
Ale czy ktoś może potwierdzić na 100%, że przyczyną był ten kret ?
Niektórzy już deklarują, że z tego środka nie korzystają, ale czy firmy sprzedające ten środek nie badały skutków jego użytkowania... 
A może to już taka "urban legend" ?
Temat przewija się też na innych forach ale przekonującego wyjaśnienia nie znalazłem...

----------


## mynia_pynia

Przestałam używać kreta, bo:
dawał tylko chwilowe rezultaty - nigdy nie przepchał nieczego do końca.

Obecnie używam takiego oto sprzętu:
http://www.muratordom.pl/zdjecia/prz...ka_art_1_.jpeg
i jest rewelacyjnie, odtykam nim brodzik, wannę, zlew i kibel  - oczywiście dokładnie myjąc "sprzęt" po każdej akcji - jest to zajęcie które przyprawia mnie o wymioty, i na pewno brudniejsze, ale ekologiczne i skuteczne.

----------


## pierwek

> W kilku postach przewinęła się opinia, że jakiś biały osad, który spowodował zapchanie się kanalizacji to były pozostałości kreta wraz z tym co rozpuścił...tfu...


Ano u mnie tak zadziałał. Sam zakładałem rurę. Sam użytkowałem zlewozmywak. Sam sypałem kreta. I sam demontowałem rurę żeby ją odetkać wypukując  z owej rury (prętem stalowym i młotkiem ) twardy biały osad...

----------


## q-bis

> Napisał Q-BIS
> 
> W kilku postach przewinęła się opinia, że jakiś biały osad, który spowodował zapchanie się kanalizacji to były pozostałości kreta wraz z tym co rozpuścił...tfu...
> 
> 
> Ano u mnie tak zadziałał. Sam zakładałem rurę. Sam użytkowałem zlewozmywak. Sam sypałem kreta. I sam demontowałem rurę żeby ją odetkać wypukując  z owej rury (prętem stalowym i młotkiem ) twardy biały osad...


No tak, ale masz dowody, że to od kreta czy uprawdopodobnione przypuszczenia ?

----------


## pierwek

podaj mi hipotetyczną przyczynę powstania takiego osadu przez 3 lata użytkowania rury? niestety rura szła poziomo ( a w zasadzie tworzyła nawet syfon) więc na wszelki wypadek sypałem kreta. W tym zlewozmywaku były myte naczynia a na odpływ założone było sitko wyłapujące nieczystości większe niż 3-4 mm.

----------


## freetask

> Obecnie używam takiego oto sprzętu:
> http://www.muratordom.pl/zdjecia/prz...ka_art_1_.jpeg
> i jest rewelacyjnie, odtykam nim brodzik, wannę, zlew i


to rozumiem...



> kibel


a to jak???  :ohmy: 



> jest to zajęcie które przyprawia mnie o wymioty


przekaż pałeczkę facetowi  :wink:

----------


## szdar77

ja mialem podobny problem w s starej żeliwnej jeszcze róże tez ułozonej poziomo z lekkim spadem oczywiscie.
wygląda to tak ze kret rozpuszcza wszystkie zatory .tzn włosy tłuszcz i co tam jeszcze być może , rozpuści tzn. roztopi przeżre  i jeżeli się tego w odpowiednim czasie nie wypłucze sporą ilością wody    to po prostu zastyga ta cała roztopiona  masa  i twardnieje przypominając   plastik  no mniej więcej plastik .

----------


## Mały

> Napisał pierwek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Q-BIS
> 
> ...


 To nie od kreta tylko zastałego tłuszczu. Dlatego o ile mozna sobie zminimalizować spadek w np umywalce o tyle problemem jest "olanie" tego problemu przy zlewie.
  A najlepszym kretem jaki na ten dzień mam to zmywarka podłączona do syfonu zlewu. Ta chemia cały czas utrzymuje ścieżkę ściekową w idealnym stanie (w poprzednim domu to było jakies 8 lat).

----------


## pierwek

ale to właśnie kret z tym tłuszczem robi taką piorunującą mieszankę - zresztą można to chyba sprawdzić robiąc test w słoiku - niestety ja kreta nie posiadam.

Ja po zastosowaniu kreta obficie puszczałem wodę żeby rurę przepłukać ale guzik to dało...

----------


## Mały

> ale to właśnie kret z tym tłuszczem robi taką piorunującą mieszankę - zresztą można to chyba sprawdzić robiąc test w słoiku - niestety ja kreta nie posiadam.
> 
> Ja po zastosowaniu kreta obficie puszczałem wodę żeby rurę przepłukać ale guzik to dało...


 Może też coś w tym jest, ale wlej tłuszcz do wody i niech sobie długo postoi. W końcu zostanie takie twardawe, białe "mydełko".

----------


## q-bis

> podaj mi hipotetyczną przyczynę powstania takiego osadu przez 3 lata użytkowania rury? niestety rura szła poziomo ( a w zasadzie tworzyła nawet syfon) więc na wszelki wypadek sypałem kreta. W tym zlewozmywaku były myte naczynia a na odpływ założone było sitko wyłapujące nieczystości większe niż 3-4 mm.


No dobra, a w innych odpływach kreta nie używałeś ?

A poza tym, przecież używa go masa ludzi a problem z tym zatkaniem jest sporadyczny...jak sądzę...

----------


## mynia_pynia

> kibel


Jak dobrze zassie to można sobie fonntanne z gówna w łazience zrobić  :wink:  - dlatego delikatnie - to apropo co zrobić gdy plastik od kostki wc wpadnie i się gdzieś zaklinuje, wersja bardziej bezpieczna to włożyć gumowe rękawiczki długie aż po pachy i łapką wyciągnąć, ale dobrze jest jak ktoś jest w domu żeby w razie zaklinowania ręki pomógł  :wink: , np podał wodę do picia, rozbił kibel młotkiem  :smile:

----------

> Napisał mynia_pynia
> 
> kibel
> 
> 
> a to jak???  ...


prawdopodobnie wkłada  rękę do oporu w syfon /do momentu aż przepychaczka trafi na średnice gdzie się zakleszczy i wtedy działa/
no cóż
jedni potrafia sie umazac w kale po łokcie ...
inni wola kupic kreta ...



> To nie od kreta tylko zastałego tłuszczu ...


j.w.
zgadzam sie z *Małym*, ze biały osad powstaje po rozpuszczeniu  tłuszczu

p.s.
nie jestem za tym aby "kreta" naduzywac 
ale w wypadku kiedy włosy itłuszcz zakleja prześwit rury a nie ma mozliwości rozbic tego wrzątkiem i żmijką - nalezy zastosowac kreta

----------


## hes

Ten "KRET" to nic innego, jak granulki wodorotlenku sodu, soda żrąca, soda kaustyczna czy jak tam jeszcze zwą. Z tłuszczami reaguje w reakcji zmydlania,
to podstawa produkcji mydła właśnie.  Owszem, trochę luzuje osady, ale jednocześnie utwardza tłuszcze.
Cholernie niebezpieczna substancja, jedna granulka lub kropla roztworu
może trwale uszkodzić oko.

----------

> Ten "KRET" to nic innego, jak granulki wodorotlenku sodu, soda żrąca, soda kaustyczna czy jak tam jeszcze zwą. Z tłuszczami reaguje w reakcji zmydlania,
> to podstawa produkcji mydła właśnie ...


dokładnie 
*hes* ma racje
nie chciałem tego pisac 
ale jesli juz receptura ujawniona ...
w obozach tak własnie Niemcy produkowali ze zwłok mydło ....

----------


## revalidon

U siebie używam "ORYGINAL ATTACK'a" z aktywatorem aluminiowym... Wie ktos może o co chodzi z tym aktywatorem..? Co on daje..?

----------


## hes

> U siebie używam "ORYGINAL ATTACK'a" z aktywatorem aluminiowym... Wie ktos może o co chodzi z tym aktywatorem..? Co on daje..?


Reaguje z wodorotlenkiem, wydzielając gazowy wodór. Gaz powoduje 
bardziej skuteczne działanie przez wytwarzanie lokalnego ciśnienia i ogólnie
rozluźniania osadu, jak to gaz. Tym bardziej trzeba uwazać, bo potrafi 
zrobic niezłą fontannę.

----------


## Mały

Jak wodór to jest palne. Myślisz, że ryzykowaliby sprzedaż takiego czegoś?

----------


## revalidon

Poczytałem teraz na etykiecie o sładnikach i jest jak byk: wodorotlenek sodu /30%/, aluminium, wypełniacze.

MOże jakiś chemik rozwiąże równanie reakcji:

NaOH + Al = ...............

----------


## hes

Al + NaOH + H2O → NaAlO2 + 3/2H2 

lub:  Al + NaOH + 3H2O → Na[Al(OH)4] + 3/2H2

----------


## hes

> Jak wodór to jest palne. Myślisz, że ryzykowaliby sprzedaż takiego czegoś?


Jest wiele rzeczy palnych w handlu. Tu akurat przewidywane stężenie wodoru
w pomieszczeniu na ogół nie przekracza wartości niebezpiecznych, co oczywiście
nie zwalnia od przewietrzania i unikania źródła otwartego ognia, o czym pewnie
piszą w instrukcji stosowania (chyba że nie piszą).

----------


## koletta

jak od dawna uzywam "Kreta" przy zatkanym włosami syfonie umwalki, prysznica oraz od czasu do czasu w kuchni. Jednak przed jego wsypaniem gotuję wodę w czajniku, wlewam gorącą wodę do syfonu, wsypuje kreta( robi się niezła fontanna) i po 10 minutach znowu wlewam gorącą, zagotowaną wodę -reszta osadów sie jeszcze trochę "wzburzy" i rury ładnie przetkane

----------


## witu102

ja też z kretem mam dobre doświadczenia :smile: 
Co do wydzielania się gazowego H2 czy O2 to jak wiadomo oba są palne, ale o ile nikt nie będzie stał ze świeczką nad odpływem nic się nie stanie...z resztą jak widać po równaniu w reakcji: Al + NaOH + H2O → NaAlO2 + 3/2H2 
wydziela nam się 3/2 mola H2 na mol NaOH czyli biorąc pod uwagę, że w skład mieszaniny wchodzi 30% NaOH to na 40g preparatu (nie sądzę, żeby ktoś więcej wsypywał) wydzieli się 3/2*1/3=1/2mola H2 czyli ok 11dm3..generalnie niewiele :smile:

----------


## mały_energetyk

Kreta powinno się używać w sposób następujący:

1. wsypać granulek do syfonu prze kratkę w umywalce, wannie, zlewozmywaku
2. Za kilka minut wlać (OSTROŻNIE!!!!) nieco wrzącej wody (ok. 150 - 200 ml)
3. Po ok. 10 minutach przepłukać silnym strumieniem wody (ok. 5l).

Przed zasypem granulek dobrze jest przepłukać choćby zimną wodą (1- 2 l) oczyszczany układ, aby pozbyć się możliwości zalegania tam płynów z zawartymi w nich związkami chloru.

Wszystkie czynności (zasypywanie, zalewanie wrzątkiem itp.) wykonywać ostrożnie i przy zachowaniu dobrej wentylacji pomieszczenia.

Przepłukanie silnym strumieniem wody usuwa ewentualne złogi mydeł powstałych z reakcji tłuszczy i wodorotlenku. Rury drożne, czyste i mało "woniejące"

----------


## pierwek

zaglądaliście do rur po użyciu kreta? bo ja musiałem - co teoretycznie kret robi z tłuszczami (niby mydło) to ja wiem, ale w praktyce coś tam niestety zostaje innego.

----------

